# H0rny ENFPs



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Peacock said:


> I was raised by an ENFP mother.... Lets just say there really isn't candy in the drawer.... It's a big purple dildo.
> She has tonnes of toys that she shows me.... Kind of gross, but I'm pretty open that way. But, yup! I've heard some crazy things about my mom sexually. (Rim jobs, fingers in buttholes, popsicles up vaginas) I thought I was a sex monger....


*gasp* Purple? I wonder if that is an enfp thing .... LOL


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Eerie said:


> *gasp* Purple? I wonder if that is an enfp thing .... LOL


... um.... actually.... I think it might be.... considering the tally is now 3..... awkward.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

hahahaha, wow.... the things you learn on PerC...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> ... um.... actually.... I think it might be.... considering the tally is now 3..... awkward.


Nothing purple here, now we can all rest assured that I'm not an ENFP xD


----------



## AgAu (Jul 28, 2010)

Dear God:

It's me AgAu. You know, that other guy who you gave a Tiger Woods' sized sex drive to. Just that, somehow I wasn't deemed worthy of the talent, fame, yacht, or lack of a real conscience that you gave him. 

Was I some sort of cruel joke? Do you and Gabriel hang out together laughing at 4 am every day as I have to make the decision if I should wake my poor wife or attempt to take matters into my own hands but carefully enough so as not to wake her? I thought men were supposed to peak at 16-18 when it comes to sexual prowess! Here I am now, with 40 firmly in the crosshairs and if anything I am MORE amped up than I ever was as a teenager. Please bless my wife, she is an amazing woman to put up with my drive. She has amazing gifts when it comes to drive. Heck I'm not about to complain, any more and I might break the poor woman. Plus, any mortal man would have chaffing with the frequency of opportunities I'm given.

I could have been such a great male slut. My lifelong ambition could have been to become the David Hasselhoff of the nursing home when I get to a ripe golden age. But, NO! You had to give me this sense of respect and responsibility! I have this built in commitment to monogamy and I have only you to blame for it. 

So I'm left with living vicariously through my friends. If sex had cheerleaders, then I'd be the team captain. I grin ear to ear when one of my pals gets lucky. I do thank you for keeping the term 'TMI' out of my brain. My friends know I can handle the gory details and I thank you for that. 

Who am I kidding though? I really love that you made me like this. I can't imagine life any other way. Every day I see the two children that your gift of sex created. How something that feels that dang good can produce those amazing kids is beyond my comprehension. And even though I'm well past the point of desiring to create more life on this planet, I will continue to thank you every day, beginning at 4 AM, for the continued drive that I do so enjoy trying to curb.

Yours Truly,
--AgAu


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't seen that much then.., I thought all types had horny impulses here on the sex and relationships forum. But I'm proud of belonging to the EFJs, the prudes, and with no repressed sex instincts!


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I come up with weird shit. 
You end up doing them. 
Later you recommend it to your friends.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Veeg said:


> Seems someone's annoyed they aint getting any.


If you meant me, no worries there. It does not take relationship to "get some". I was merely joking on the behalf of the stereotype of xNTx Grouch going around huffing and puffing at the people having fun with sex. (actually it is kind of sad I even have to explain my *joke*)
In case you have missed my contribution to the forum it has been on the behalf of sex and experimenting with it. Creativity should reach all aspects of life. And horny ENFP's have got the right idea.


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> ... um.... actually.... I think it might be.... considering the tally is now 3..... awkward.


 My mom was tickled pink (Perhaps purple) when I informed her of these statistics.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

God said:


> Why are they so? They *DOMINATE* this forum (and...eh, probably their SO's genitalia as well).
> 
> I can understand the Ne...but the ENTPs look frigid in comparison to you Extraordinarily Naughty Fucking People.
> 
> This section is like 60% ENFP, 30% INTJ pervs, 9% FIZZ, and 1% "other".


Who are you kidding? Your statistics are inaccurate. It's 59% ENFP, 29% INTJ pervs, 8% Fizz,*4.5% God*, and .5% other. :crazy:

There are obviously a lot of horny people on the planet. I think I'm just _honest_. I have a commitment to myself to speak the truth about such things. :wink:

And how come no one is asking the INTPs why they like to talk science? How come no one is asking the mechanics why they like talking about machanic-ing?

When you have proficiency at something, it's fun to talk about it. :laughing:


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> ... um.... actually.... I think it might be.... considering the tally is now 3..... awkward.


Make that fo-

Nevermind. >.>


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Peacock said:


> I was raised by an ENFP mother.... Lets just say there really isn't candy in the drawer.... It's a big purple dildo.
> She has tonnes of toys that she shows me.... Kind of gross, but I'm pretty open that way. But, yup! I've heard some crazy things about my mom sexually. (Rim jobs, fingers in buttholes, popsicles up vaginas) I thought I was a sex monger....


omg! ew. No waywould I want to hear my mother talk about stuff like that. I hope your mom's a milf at least.


----------



## austinS11 (May 12, 2011)

Alexz said:


> Make that fo-
> 
> Nevermind. >.>


Jay Cutler. Bears. 

gets you out of any sticky situation.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Moi?

*Frigid?!*

I beg your pardon.


----------



## Katya00 (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah this here female ENTP is also _outraged_ at the mere suggestion that I am frigid  haha totally kidding of course

I have a higher sex drive then most men I know. I'm dating an ENFP and he is the same as me, maybe a bit more because he's male and younger. And honestly I've tended to stay in relationships just for the continuous supply of sex. However when I've dated NTs I've noticed there is definitely less sex. And less passion. I like being thrown against walls and ravished. Which is why NFs are good...they aren't too "cool" to be interested  

PS- I hope the INTJs are never _silently _observing. Their comments definitely make me chuckle in an evil sort of way. I do wish I had some around me with which to make human commentary.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a higher sex drive than anybody I know.
I also throw against walls and other objects and devour.
So the OP is clearly misled.

That is all.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Whoaaaaaa did someone really say ENTP's are frigid? Not so... xD


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Mojo Jojo said:


> I can understand the Ne...but the ENTPs look frigid in comparison to you Extraordinarily Naughty Fucking People.


ENTP's are not frigid. My male ENTP friend knocked me on the ground and air-humped me a few times. My female ENTP friend hosted orgies on a regular basis. Thank goodness I have not seen these.

You always think you're a pervert until someone completely one-ups you with the snap of a finger.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

The ENFP-INTJ resembles this










Ring any bells?


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


>


haha, not exactly how it goes down, now is it ; )


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> haha, not exactly how it goes down, now is it ; )


It's pretty damn hard to do differential calculations when you have a boner.


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

Just ended a relationship with a very horny / even worse of a person ENFP female (that's another story). They're free spirits. I don't think self-esteem, society morals, or inhibition play into their character. Really, if they're horny, they'll sleep with you. They're quite the intoxicating characters. 

I'm an INFP, they're like me, except on crack


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

NeonBomb said:


> The ENFP-INTJ resembles this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the difference between that and what I described?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

ENFP's love people, love, fun, connections, and all of these are found in sex. Pinkrasputin and Arioche are the resident ENFP memetic sex goddesses.

Note: Pinkrasputin used to be ENFP, but now is an ENFPish INTJ.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

gaudy316 said:


> They're free spirits. I don't think self-esteem, society morals, or inhibition play into their character. Really, if they're horny, they'll sleep with you. They're quite the intoxicating characters.


This is invalid on many levels, and obviously is a typist comment based on one bad experience, so I won't even bother arguing with you. But if you use your brain and your eyeballs, you'll find most ENFPs are not likely at _all_ to just "sleep around with whoever". 




Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Note: Pinkrasputin used to be ENFP, but now is an ENFPish INTJ.


Oh dear. Where and how did you come up with this nonsense? :mellow: She's not even on the forum anymore, so unless that came directly from her lips, I'm skeptical...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ENFP's love people, love, fun, connections, and all of these are found in sex. Pinkrasputin and Arioche are the resident ENFP memetic sex goddesses.
> 
> *Note: Pinkrasputin used to be ENFP, but now is an ENFPish INTJ.*


What does that mean?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

lol....wtf...lol


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> lol....wtf...lol


My thoughts on the matter exactly.


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

NeonBomb said:


> The ENFP-INTJ resembles this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the INTJ is the dog on top right, thats how I see it.


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Why are you researching in those bushes? Why are they moving so much? Why...oh...pervert.


Bushes are over rated, people never look up so i am stuck to the ceiling looking down on you, lol, no pun intended.

@Mojo Jojo Your avatar is to funny, the magical banana


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> ...Are you referring to that totally sarcastic and tongue-in-cheek blog she posted many months ago where she said she rediscovered her personality type as an INTJ? You do know she was _kidding_, right?
> 
> *facepalm*


Maybe you're an INTJ!!!


All these INTJs pretending to be ENFPs...what's this world coming to?!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I think the same thing about you. I think you're a pretty cool chick who talks shit, cracks jokes, and is hilarious.
> 
> You rock, in brief.


I _do_ declare. I also do declare I talk quite a bit of shit. A lot, quite _a lot_ of shit.

And thank you. But it doesn't mean I'm going to give you any less shit. I have a reputation to keep up.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> @viva: I don't think she was joking.


I've met Pink in person. She's not an INTJ. LOL.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

> @viva: I don't think she was joking.


*double facepalm* It was *dripping with sarcasm...* You really thought she was serious? Oh dear jesus. Whatever, your posts have been offensive both towards Pink and Mucha so hopefully they'll get deleted and your false opinions (that you're stating as facts) about people who aren't even still around to defend themselves won't remain here for anyone else to read.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ I give up. I apologize for whatever I did that was wrong. ::


----------



## Katya00 (Apr 25, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


>


I guess I'll just have to make out with her. Such sacrifices I make in the name of science...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> *double facepalm* It was *dripping with sarcasm...* You really thought she was serious? Oh dear jesus. Whatever, your posts have been offensive both towards Pink and Mucha so hopefully they'll get deleted and your false opinions (that you're stating as facts) about people who aren't even still around to defend themselves won't remain here for anyone else to read.


That Fizz stuff is a total lie (like the cake). No one likes that Fizz.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, what? Nah.


----------

